# newbie



## cooner_jeff (Oct 16, 2005)

buddy and i just bought 2 dozen snares because i'm convinced i can't call coyotes/fox. i'm sure i'll have just as good of luck snaring them. any tricks of the trade i need to know? also, does snaring ***** work? thanks


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

Go to:
http://thunderbucks.com/cgi-bin/Blah.pl ... 229/s-all/
I'll be posting a lot more instructions in a week or so. I'd write more now, but I'm packing to move tomorrow. You might want to buy a dozen #2 or #3 traps for coyotes. Duke sells the cheapest traps available. I hope this helps...


----------



## cro (Jan 17, 2006)

WELCOME TO THE CLUB :beer:


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Look for tracks. This the best way to find a location. Then follow them and try to find a narrowed down spot on a trail. Fence crossings are also great places to set. Find where they are going under and throw one in. Another method that I really like is to set up a carcass pile in some really thick brush. After a few days you will see the tracks where predators are coming to feed, throw some loops in their way and youe can really put up some fur. However make sure that it is legal where you are first.
Good luck


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

Could you explain the "carcass pile" a little better?
if i understand it i might can try it sometime...


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Trapper99 said:


> Could you explain the "carcass pile" a little better?


A carcass pile is basically just that... a pile of carcass's. Carcass's from deer, cattle, or beaver work good. Like already mentioned, put your carcass's in a pile and into some thick brush or cattails. The coyotes and fox will eventually find it and start feeding off of it. Set the trails leading up to the pile with snares. I like to stay back 50 yds. or more if possible because catch circles close to the pile seem to spoke the yotes. A lot of times it will take some very cold or nasty weather before the animals start feeding on the carcass's. Make sure to check your states laws on this type of set up and always ask the landowner permission before you start throwing carcass's on his land.


----------



## Clenly187 (Jan 17, 2008)

these people will help you alot , welcome to the site!


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Also make sure you review your states laws to make sure the snares you have are legal for you area, a lot of states have different regulations as far as the type of lock, break away devices etc. Draw stations (carcass piles) work well for snaring. Find a place where the brush is thick enough that you can narrow there travel down to several trails on the way into the bait. They will find it eventually, but it is a good idea to set them up several weeks ahead of time to get them to feel comfortable comming in and to establish trails. When you check the snares don't go walking up to each one unless it needs to be re-set. check them from a distance, Less human odor and tracks are better. If there are deer using the trails then it is best to find another spot because even if you put a jump stick over the snare some deer will go under it and get snagged. Snaring is generally a lot more effective then traps for catching large numbers if you find a good location. Good luck!


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

ok. well i think i kinda understand what you mean. and i am having a problem finding out weather or not snares are legal in my area. Any sugestions on were to go or who to talk to about it?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Check this out. http://www.wildlifedepartment.com/hunting.htm

I saw no mention of snares though I could have overlooked it.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I found that Oklahoma made snares illegal in 1974 & it was last amended in 2000. uke: :******: uke:

OKLA. STAT. tit. 29, § 29-5-502 is the legislation making snares illegal.

Sorry man. That is what I found. If I am wrong then someone please correct me.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

For me snaring is way more successful than trapping coyotes! I use draw stations for the majority of my set ups, very little blind setting. Seems that once the magpies find the pait the coyotes will be close behind.

This picture is of a setup in a prairie slough, use your vehicle to establish trails, make an X lettng the wind directions in your area determine the direction of the X, put one snare in each track (will be 8 snares total/site). There is also a coyote in the wheel track on the right in the background.










This picture is of a catch in a small 2 acre wood lot out on the priarie, you can sure get a variety of animals coming to a draw station.










This is a one week check of animals snared, they were all snared within a 3 mile radius of my home.










Good luck and have fun, make sure to check your laws as snare requirements can be really picky!


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

k. thanks nd. i emailed a game warden about it. if it is different than what you said i'll let you know. i'll juswt have to figure something else out. thanks anyway.

T99


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Well even if you can't use snares don't give up. Even though I said snaring can be more effective at talking high numbers of coyotes. Traps can also be very effective if set properly. If you don't have any trapping experience I would suggest contacting your states trappers association and attending some events, or talking to a local trapper.

This should be the site for the Oklahoma fur bearers alliance
http://www.oktrapper.com/


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

well the thing is, i looked at ODWC webpage and it didn't say anything about connibear traps. But i do know that those are only legal in water for beaver sets and so forth, but i do have some duke #1 ls traps. could you use those for rabbit?


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Well there are a lot of different sized Conibear traps out there. Anywhere from muskat sized (#110) to beaver (#330) and many in between. I'm sure you could use #160's or #220's in cubbies on land for *****. it seems like your regulations are rather unclear as to what the rules are. If you want to get into trapping furbearers you should call your local game agency and see if you have a furbearer biologist or someone else that could further explain. If you want to start by trapping rabbits you could probably catch a few in those traps, but they are generally used for muskrat trapping.


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

wow. was i wrong. snares and connibear traps are illegal on land and water... so would those dukes do the job or would it be easier to use live traps?


----------

